# Best starter pokie?



## HESSWA (Nov 14, 2009)

I know there are threads already out there on this but there old so I kind of wanted an update. I was thinking about buying my first pokie and was wondering what species was best. I had in mind P.rufilata,P.regalis,and P.formosa. I think those are pretty calm,gorgeous,and are active.correct me if I am wrong and share your advice thanks!


----------



## Exo (Nov 14, 2009)

HESSWA said:


> I know there are threads already out there on this but there old so I kind of wanted an update. I was thinking about buying my first pokie and was wondering what species was best. I had in mind P.rufilata,P.regalis,and P.formosa. I think those are pretty calm,gorgeous,and are active.correct me if I am wrong and share your advice thanks!


As no new pokies have been discovered lately, there is really no need for an update. Many pokies make good starters, but out of the ones you listed I think you should go for the regalis.


----------



## HESSWA (Nov 14, 2009)

I do know that there are no new sp. ,but I felt like making this thread for some reason.


----------



## Jarconis (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a regalis, rufilata and formosa and I appreciate the subtle beauty of the formosa a lot.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=96998&highlight=beginner+pokie
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=146812&highlight=first+pokie
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=140025&highlight=first+pokie
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=136397&highlight=first+pokie


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 14, 2009)

The best beginner Pokie is the one that starts with _Poecilotheria._ Do your research, find the one you like, and go for it.

On your list, though.....the _P. regalis_ is widely regarded as the classic "Starter-Pokie."


----------



## HESSWA (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses I think I may go with p.regalis but its hard to stear away from p.rufilata ! Wich one is out more or less aggresive? If there the same I will just have to pick or maybe get both!


----------



## Venari (Nov 15, 2009)

My first pokie was the Metallica. The Ornata was second.   They are both very skittish, so I don't handle either one.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 15, 2009)

I dived in and got a P formosa AF as my first, she's a feisty girl but I can't stress how fantastic they are to own.


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2009)

You will own them all anyway LOL....just start getting them


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 15, 2009)

robc said:


> You will own them all anyway LOL....just start getting them


this is very true,


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

HESSWA said:


> Thanks for all the responses I think I may go with p.regalis but its hard to stear away from p.rufilata ! Wich one is out more or less aggresive? If there the same I will just have to pick or maybe get both!


Personally I have never heard of an "aggressive" T...... Now one that will boldly defend themselves, is a different story altogether.  

Most Poecs are pretty skittish to begin with, but the general consensus is that _P. miranda, P. subfusca_ and _P. metallica_ are the calmest members of this genus. IME: _P. striata_ is extremely calm too.

However, like Rob just said......you're going to get them all anyways. Pick one and get both!!!! ;P


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 16, 2009)

robc said:


> You will own them all anyway LOL....just start getting them


LOL, how true.


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually as long as you are very careful, and don't underestimate how quick they are, any should be fine.


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 16, 2009)

Start with a P.smithi. Save yourself the trouble now, you'll thank me later.


----------



## maitre (Nov 17, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> Start with a P.smithi. Save yourself the trouble now, you'll thank me later.


Is this supposed to be a joke? P. smithi is pretty rare and expensive when you find one.



My first was a P. formosa. A week later, I got 2 more plus 3 P. rufilata. I'm picking up an ornata and a regalis this weekend, and am planning on adding subfuscas and mirandas in the future. I don't really plan on getting the metallica.. to me, they look really cheesy.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Nov 17, 2009)

In my opinon I would say P.Regalis, but like others have said, you will end up with them all anyway. So start with which ever appeals most to you.


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 17, 2009)

maitre said:


> Is this supposed to be a joke? P. smithi is pretty rare and expensive when you find one.


yes.. that was indeed a joke.  

I just started out a few months ago and Ive thus far gotten 3 ornatas, 3 regalis, 3 miranda (1 female), 2 formosa (male/female),and a female tigrinawesseli. 
So I'd have to agree with everyone else. Start with whichever appeals to you most, cause you will indeed end up with many more.


----------



## dantediss (Nov 17, 2009)

My vote goes to p. miranda , very calm pokie and not too bitey or defensive .... pricey but its a great starter pokie


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 17, 2009)

dantediss said:


> My vote goes to p. miranda , very calm pokie and not too bitey or defensive .... pricey but its a great starter pokie


Ive got 2 for sale and IMO its the cheapest prices around.


----------

